#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Thailands Windows Glass Aluminum and Wood Frames

## dirtydog

As we have a question about windows I thought it best to get this boring subject over and done with in one thread.

There are at least 3 choices of frames for your windows in Thailand, wood, aluminum and plastic, plastic is the least used and the newest, this is produced here in Thailand and is used for double glazing, wood is the most common and is pretty crap for this climate and involves a lot of maintenance, so lets start with Aluminum.

The aluminum framed windows are made to whatever size the hole is and is charged by the square meter, for doors there is the choice of swing or sliding, swing doors are more expensive as thicker aluminum is used and also a door closer is fitted, the door closer is hidden in the aluminum framework and that by itself costs about 1,500baht.

For a normal house the aluminum comes in 4 colors, alloy color, the normal brown color, white and black, the alloy color is the cheapest and they do differant grades of alloy in this color.

The glass for a house you have a choice of colors and thickness, 5mm or 6 mm is the standard, clear glass is the cheapest, brown glass absorbs heat and makes rooms hot if the sun is on it, also they have reflective green and blue glass, obviously the green and blue are the most expensive but do look pretty classy.

If you are making and fitting the windows yourself the aluminum is sold and charged by the meter, it comes in 6 meter lengths, the glass is charged by the foot, makes it nice and complicated to work out, if you can use a glass cutter you can buy the full size panes and save about 50 percent of your money, glass is pretty easy to cut and if your doing a whole house it is worth learning to do on a few scraps of old glass, the tolerances with aluminum frames is about 15mm, the base inside the frame you just chuck some wood in to raise the glass and protect it from the aluminum.

These sort of windows etc dont really need much upkeep, the wheels on the sliding ones need replacing about every 8 years, and the base plate if it is on a used doorway maybe needs changing every 5 years.

The top 2 pictures are of the base of 2 sliding doors, there are 2 holes on each, the top is to access the fixing point of the wheels, the bottom one is to access the screw to change the height of the wheels.

 

Here is a normal handle, these need changing every 5 years as they tend to look like this after a while, the locks on these aren't very good and a 3 year old could pick them.



Here you can see where the wheel casing has caused the alloy to corrode, this would cost about 800baht to make good, ie 2 new wheels and a new piece of aluminum, but I cant be bothered, that price includes labour by the way.



Here you can see I have pulled at the felt strip, this is placed in the fixed pane so that the sliding one doesn't grate against it, the fixed panes are just drilled and riveted into place, luckily your curtains hide that mess.

For commercial buildings 10 or 12 mm glass can be used, the profiles and aluminum used is differant to all the pictures posted above and also costs about 3 times as much as the above stuff.

----------


## Spin

A brand called Windsor sell white upvc single glased windows and doors in Thailand. They look quite nice. You had any experience of them dog?

----------


## dirtydog

Nope never heard nor seen them.

----------


## dirtydog

With wooden windows and frames you need the frames before you put the walls up, the frames can be ordered to any size you want.

To fit the frames loads of nails are banged about a third of the way into the outside of the frame, the frame is then concreted into place.

Wooden frames for both windows and doors have problems with termites and damp, the windows themselves and doors I have never seen this problem although it must happen occasionally.

The glass generally used for wooden framed windows is generally 3mm thick, this is not fitted in with putty but a small strip of wood or architrave, being so thin and being able to vibrate with sound it doesn't help much in reducing outside noise levels, if you want to use 5mm or 6mm glass then you need to specify this when they make the windows, 3mm glass only comes as clear glass or sand blasted effect for bathrooms, it is also the cheapest crappiest glass there is.

Wood used to make your frames and windows is your choice, obviously the more exotic woods like teak are more expensive, but regardless wood works out the cheapest way to stick windows in your house.

The most popular hinge type thingy is these.



These are terrible, they make it hard to open the window, they are easy to break so then the poxy window falls out, they bend and deform really easily so it comes to the stage when your windows cannot ever be closed properly, better to use normal hinges and a stay on your windows I reckon.

----------


## corvettelover

Shit i would love it if those rotten plastic/nylon wheels lasted two years. I know it is time to change them when i have to go out the other door and come round and pick the door up and slide it into the locking position.
Pain and more pain changing the wheels

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

So, in summary, it's a pretty grim situation?  :Smile:  

What if you actually wanted to lock the window/door fairly securely?

----------


## klongmaster

So DD: in my bedroom up stairs the windows are louvres...Not much good with the AC...I want to change them so that the left and middle ones are only glass and the right hand one can open...it's the only access to the AX outside...

and suggestions?..

----------


## dirtydog

Cut out the left wooden upright, aluminum frame and one piece of glass there, right area frame in aluminum and stick a swing aluminum window in there.

----------


## klongmaster

so do you mean I'd end up with two windows instead of three?

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, it would look much nicer  :Smile:

----------


## corvettelover

> So, in summary, it's a pretty grim situation?  
> 
> What if you actually wanted to lock the window/door fairly securely?


i have a 65 kg german shepherd that watches the lock thing

----------


## dirtydog

Lets have a look round Mr Thai mans Glass shop.

----------


## dirtydog

I suppose we might aswell include the exciting subject of Mosquito screens in this thread, okay for wood and aluminum framed windows aluminum mossie screens are used, for upv upv is used.

Wooden window frames a swing mossie screen is generally fitted, these are held on by hinges and the rod will just pull out for taking the screen down for cleaning, well after you take the tiny little bit of rubber tubing off of the bottom of the rod.

Alloy window frames generally have sliding mossie screens, generally you can lift these out by lifting them upwards and then out towards yourself, if not you got to raise the wheels using a posi screw driver and then lift them out.

For aluminum mossie screens at the moment I think they only come in silver and bronze, although I should think soon black and white will be available.

The screens are put together using little 90 degree bends that go into the framework, these are then drilled and a rivet chucked in, the mesh is just held into place by strips of rubber, this picture has strips of rubber already cut underneath the aluminum frame.



Here we have a damaged door sliding one, probably cost 300 baht to replace the bottom piece of aluminum and the mesh netting, reckon on paying 150baht per square meter for your mossie screens made to measure and fitted and you wont be far wrong.

----------


## dirtydog

*Thailands UPVC window frames and double glazing*

*HEVTA uPVC (Vinyl) Window and Door Systems*

Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Chiangmai, Udorn Thailand 
HEVTA Factory: 35/183 Moo2, Bang NamJud, Miang, Samutsakorn 74000, Thailand 
Tel (66)034-823-378, 034-823-379, 034-824-729, 034-824730 Call Center (66)05-0707-990, 05-0707-991 Fax (66)034-823-371

HEVTA uPVC window and door for your better life, security, and health, we have intentionally selected the best material for the fabrication of uPVC (Vinyl) window and door for residential houses in Thailand. HEVTA uPVC (Vinyl) window and door profiles, Germany system, have many outstanding qualifications such as fire insulation, non-heat conduction, external noise reduction , no disturbance from termites and ants, high durability, steel reinforcement for security, easy maintenance.

HEVTA uPVC (Vinyl) Window and Door Systems


*Bangkok vinyl profiles Co., ltd*

33 Soi Pradipat 17, Samsennai, Phayathai, Bangkok - Thailand 
Tel: 02-615-7591-3, Fax: 02-615-7594 
Showroom - Pattaya Branch 245/ 78 Chalermprakiet Road, Pattaya Klang (Road # 3) Chonburi, Thailand 20150 Tel: (038) 489-286, (038) 489-287 Fax :Sad: 038) 489-287 
Factory:& Office
5/4 Moo 5, Tambol Baanmai, Amphur Bangyai, Nonthaburi - Thailand 
Tel: 02-449-7891-3, 
Fax: 02-449-7895

Bangkok Vinyl for Windows and doors can create all desired shapes of casement, sliding, bay window or tilt and turn windows and doors system can be assembled from suited profiles to create harmonious overall impression. Our windows which are used for exterior and provides a wide range of shapes and panel combination and not to mention that all windows and doors offer the highest possible degree of security  thanks to the Multi  Point Locking System which are especially designed for Vinyl Windows which equipped with a multi point locking hardware system to ensure efficiency and safety and resistance to robbery and burglary. Our windows structure is reinforced and well supported by galvanize steel as well. 

Bangkok vinyl profiles Co., ltd


*Duro Products Co., Ltd.*

266 Lat Krabang Industrial Estate, Lamplatiew, Lat Krabang, Bangkok 10520, Thailand
Tel: +66 2 326 0732 Fax: +66 2 326 0734 
Our distributor in Chiang Mai covers sales and installations for the north of Thailand and north Isaan.
Duro Products North Co., Ltd.
267/2 Chang Klang Road, Amphoe Muang, Chiang Mai 50000
Tel: 053 282522-3 Fax: 053 282522
Our distributor in Phuket covers sales and installations for south Thailand.
Project Supplies Direct Co., Ltd
111/370 Moo 8, T Paklok, A Thalang, Phuket 83110
Tel: 076 379 729
Contact: Mr Nathan Brown 087 061 7631
Durability  designed to last for your propertys lifetime. Duro products never need painting and will look as good as new for decades.
Waterproofing  our double sealed windows and doors are fully resistant to strong tropical rain and remain leak proof through even the most violent storms.
Pollution  with no adverse effects from the chemical pollution found in cities and industrial areas, Duro PVCu Windows will stay clear and bright after many years.
Salt Water  Seawater and spray have no effect on Duro PVCu Windows and Doors.
Sunlight  designed for maximum UV and Infrared resistance,  PVCu windows using Thyssen Polymer profiles have been used in the Middle East, Singapore and tropical USA for the last 3 decades.
Humidity  our windows will not warp, rot or break down in humid climates.
Wind  ideally suited to seaside locations and for use in high-rise buildings, our windows maintain their strength through fully reinforced galvanised steel inner frames.
Corrosion  stainless-steel fittings will last indefinitely.
Noise Reduction  the double-seal system in our windows and doors combined with insulating glass greatly reduces noise down to 1/8 of the original noise level(33-43dB).
Termites  such creatures often destroy wooden windows and wooden sub frames for aluminium windows in tropical climates, but ants and termites cannot attack PVCu.
Fire  PVCu is self-extinguishing  it will not catch fire and will not allow fire to spread. Profiles are manufactured under DIN 18 830 standard.
Security  multi-point high security locks can be incorporated into windows and doors for maximum resistance against break-ins. All locks and fittings are screwed into the steel core of the window and door framing.
Energy Saving  Duros energy-saving Insulated Glass Units can be up to 3 times more effective as normal glass at maintaining cool temperatures within a building. Combined with the excellent insulation factor of PVCu frames, our products provide a more comfortable living environment. 

Duro Products Co., Ltd.


*Europvc Windows & Doors*

157/4 Moo 8, Prattanakan Road, Off Soi 87 Sukhumvit, Nongprue, Banglamung,Chonburi, 20150 
Telephone : 038 378302
We manufacture and fit European quality uPVC windows and doors. 
Whether you want to replace old wood or aluminum windows and doors with modern advanced uPVC units or if you need uPVC windows and doors for a new build project we can service you.
With our wealth of knowledge of the uPVC industry and over 20 years experience of manufacturing and installations in the UK market, we are able to provide comprehensive technical expertise covering design fabrication and installation. 
We only use the best quality uPVC extrusions (profiles) manufactured in German by Thyssen polymer. Europvc provide our customers with custom made windows and doors to any specification that meets their requirements. 
The profile is then fabricated here in Thailand to Internationally approved standards. Our break-out and installation techniques are adopted from The UK to ensure the highest standards and ultimately your peace of mind.

Europvc Windows & Doors


*PIK-ASS International Ltd., Part.*


c/o Michael Pina Chaiyaboot
42/2 Moo 2 (Khor Klang Road), T. Nonghoi, A. Muang, Chiang Mai 50000, Thailand
Mobile: 08-1796-0622
Tel.: 0-5381-6912 Fax.: 0-5381-7416

PIK-ASS International Ltd., Part.


*A.R.C Engineering Company*

Pfefferl & Bertsch Co., Ltd.
389/114 Moo 6, Sukhumvit Road, Naklua, Banglamung, Chonburi, Thailand 20150
Tel: 038 716 868, Fax: 038 716 869
ARC Window and Door Systems offer customers individual profiles for the fanciest of shapes and country-specific-designs. They offer the ideal solution with regard to function, stability and ease of care, long life and environmental protection. Be it as a window or entrance door, for a new building or for renovation purposes - a ARC profile system feels at home anywhere.

A.R.C Engineering Company


*Wintek Windows & Doors Co., Ltd.*

42/4 Moo 10 Bangna-Trad Rd., Km.4,
Bangna, Bangkok Thailand 10260
Tel: 662 361 3782-3 Fax: 662 361 3781 
1. Wintek vinyl windows and doors are virtually maintenance free. They resist water, corrosion and mold. They never need painting. Wintek vinyl windows and doors represent a new generation of vinyl windows manufactured for use in new construction or as a replacement window, these windows are designed to be energy efficient, low maintenance and aesthetically appealing. 
2. Hollow construction and fusion welded corners provide added strength and rigidity.Frame and sash are multi-chambered, high impact resistant PVC. 

Wintek Windows & Doors Co., Ltd.

----------


## dirtydog

These are generally fitted into wooden frames, although this one is an aluminum frame for some unknown reason.



The glass for louvre windows is 5mm thick and 10cms deep, length is up to you but the longer you go the easier it is to accidently break.



The winders are like 60baht a set and last a year or 2 at most, and start at about 80 cms and go up in 10cms increments.



The glass is a real pain to clean so most Thais don't bother doing that, I sorted that problem out with the back of my place by taking all the poxy glass out and just sticking mossie nets and security grills up, looks crap but then again so do dirty windows, couple of times per year we do have problems with the rain blowing in but I can put up with that as it is only hall ways and staircases.



I think the glass is like 20baht per piece, probably less than that so it's a real cheap way to put windows in your house.

----------


## Dougal

> A brand called Windsor sell white upvc single glased windows and doors in Thailand. They look quite nice. You had any experience of them dog?


I had uPVC windows and doors fitted by a company here in Hua Hin. They buy the frames from one of the suppliers mentioned in DD's post above, and get the glass cut to size by a local company.

You can either have the door sills flush with the floor or raised. They cut out a lot of noise and of course don't warp or swell when it rains.

At the moment the only colour that is guaranteed uv resistant is white. I am told that there is insufficient demand at the moment for the manufacturer to put the necessary effort into R&D for other colours.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Sorry to bring this one back alive.  :Smile: 

Question:  As already mentioned, alloy sliding windows typically have sliding mosquito screens in front of them.  I have wooden windows that open outward, with hinged mosquito screens that open inward.   This is VERY inconvenient to open or close a window, however I DO like the wooden windows because the complete window space opens, unlike sliding windows where one side slides in front or behind the other, so only 50&#37; opens. 

Now, is there a way to use sliding mosquito screens with wooden windows that open?  (and have the entire window area covered, needless to say?)  You'd probably end up with a bit of rail on either side of the window then I suppose..  Or the two halves of screen would slide in front/behind each other just like sliding windows do; that would give you enough access to open the window and secure it in open position with those metal hooks.  I'm also open to radically different ideas..  Like roll down like a projector screen or something.

----------


## buad hai

^There are companies that offer a device that lets you open the swinging wooden windows without opening the screen. Basically it's a hinged rod that goes through the screen frame and attaches to the wooden window frame. You use the rod to push the window open and pull it closed without having to open the screen....

I think I saw a brochure for this at Home Pro, but I'm not positive.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now, is there a way to use sliding mosquito screens with wooden windows that open? (and have the entire window area covered, needless to say?) You'd probably end up with a bit of rail on either side of the window then I suppose.. Or the two halves of screen would slide in front/behind each other just like sliding windows do; that would give you enough access to open the window and secure it in open position with those metal hooks. I'm also open to radically different ideas.. Like roll down like a projector screen or something.


Yes. Oceannewline

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Thanks!!! There is hope, I shall investigate.

----------


## luesak

Any one know what brands of Low E, double/triple pane vinyl/pvc windows/doors are good?

----------


## Norton

These are good. Thai manufactured using German spec. Lot's of others available. Mostly manufactured in China.

Bangkok Vinyl Profile Co., Ltd. - The Leader in uPVC Windows & Doors System German Imported Profiles System by Inoutic

----------


## luesak

[quote=Norton;1676933]These are good. Thai manufactured using German spec. Lot's of others available. Mostly manufactured in China.
Thanks!

Kim

----------

